# Medical Gas Demo Question...



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the NFPA code says about the demo of existing oxygen outlets? I have a job where I need to demo and cap three outlets. Does this work require require recertification?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I looked in the NFPA 2012 edition and didn't find anything specifically regarding demolition. However, any alterations or additions have to be tested. Then the work has to be verified by a third-party verifier who can't be the installing contractor.

How are you going to cap the lines?


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

If your demoing the lines and the system is still in use else where then yes it will need to be certified by a third party. Hope you got a Med gas license to do the capping?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Grimmeute said:


> If your demoing the lines and the system is still in use else where then yes it will need to be certified by a third party. Hope you got a Med gas license to do the capping?












I was wondering how he's going to purge the line while brazing caps on? I'm sure it's been done before, but I don't know the logistics of his particular setup.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was wondering how he's going to purge the line while brazing caps on? I'm sure it's been done before, but I don't know the logistics of his particular setup.


I usually just purge the lines real good at the end where I'm putting the caps.
Just leave a little room for the air to escape, nitrogen will naturally starve the inside of oxygen on its own, pushing it out. 
After about 10 mins pull the hose while placing the cap on real fast and your good.


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am med gas certified. But they have changed and recognize a different code here and I have not taken the new test. What ta ya do I guess. Got to follow the rules. 

Thanks guys...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Highly recommend these folks got me a 6020 medical gas inspector license through them.

https://www.medgascerts.com/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> Highly recommend these folks got me a 6020 medical gas inspector license through them.
> 
> https://www.medgascerts.com/












Are they on-line classes? The place that I re-certify is like a 3 1/2 hrs drive from me. I would love to re-certify the installer certification on line if I could.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Our local plumbing inspector can proctor our braze test. Written test mailed to California.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are they on-line classes? The place that I re-certify is like a 3 1/2 hrs drive from me. I would love to re-certify the installer certification on line if I could.


if your still in Ocala, this might be closer, plus you could go to the beach afterwards 

do it on a weekend

http://mercurymed.com/medical-gas-certification/


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are they on-line classes? The place that I re-certify is like a 3 1/2 hrs drive from me. I would love to re-certify the installer certification on line if I could.



All on line they handle all aspects up to verifier.

You even test out through them.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pinch a small section of the 3/8" copper tubing flat with two hammers about 6" upstream from where you will make the cut. Smash about 1" of the end, fold it over, smash it again, and then braze the end. No purge needed. Any soot will be locked in downstream of the initial pinch.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Tommy one more hint. Do the practice quiz for each course section more then once. They add a few new questions each time. By the time you take the real test you will have seen all the questions...


----------

